# why do you pirate?



## xalphax (Apr 21, 2008)

why do you pirate stuff?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 21, 2008)

I have been pirating for 25 or so years ... if I like something, I buy the original ... if I buy the original, I pass the pirate copy onto a friend or acquaintance ...


EDIT : That 'im chinese' thing could be perceived as racist ...


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 21, 2008)

Because I can.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 21, 2008)

Because college is expensive. I still try to buy as many games as I can though.


----------



## Xeronage (Apr 21, 2008)

None of the above, I just don't feel like spending more than something is worth. I do think it's worth SOMETHING, why I actually buy stuff once in awhile.


----------



## podunk1269 (Apr 21, 2008)

Test Driving.  Demos are nt reliable, look at Metal Gear Solid 2, Demo was fucking awesome, game loved the cock and not in the good way


----------



## adzix (Apr 21, 2008)

well, i've been doing this for almost 20 years now...
when i really cared for a game, i bought it. so my collection is quite big.
some stuff i just wanna play a little or test or like but not enough to spend money on.
and it is fun to play around with the possibilities, too.


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 21, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> That 'im chinese' thing could be perceived as racist ...


I've always heard that it's almost impossible to get non-pirated games in China. In that sense, "I'm Chinese" is a perfectly legitimate poll option, though "I live in China, I can't buy legit game paks" would probably have been a better way to phrase it.

Oh, And I pirate because I just don't know any better.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't pirate.


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 21, 2008)

I think there's only 2 reasons:
1. You can't afford to buy games.
2. You can afford to buy games but just don't want to.


----------



## asher (Apr 21, 2008)

i´ve heard its almost impossible to get original games in brasil because they´re so damn expensive (i might be wrong though)

here in mexico you wouldnt believe how many people have all original stuff

because its considered to be a very pirate country but from the experience i have its 

90% pirate music , 95% pirate movies but surprisingly like 30% pirate games.

that maybe because the winning console in mexico its the xbox 360. and microsoft has the same prices
in the US and here.

nintendo games are cheap in here but the wii console has the 200% price.

sony games are very very expensive in here... so in mexico its xbox or wii.

last gen the ps2 was strong but the xbox was stronger.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 21, 2008)

There's never as many people pirating, in any given country, as you might think there would be ...


----------



## xalphax (Apr 21, 2008)

sorry for the china option, i did not want it to be seen racist way.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm a cheap stingy bastard.


----------



## Youkai (Apr 21, 2008)

I just rarely pirate and if mostly games and movies that are not available here.

and if there is a game available here as well i sometimes load the game to see if its any good.

There are several games where i got part 1 and or 2 and thaught "yay part 3 is out i need to buy it" and than after some minutes of play "woa this game is the worst ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





V" 

thats why i don't like to buy without trying before


----------



## Issac (Apr 21, 2008)

1: Testing it
2: Play it quick just because i'm not really interested in it, but want to complete it for the sake of it all... 
3: I'm a cheap bastard who lives in sweden where a DS game costs around $89.


----------



## fischju (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm on an insanely tight budget.


----------



## Wanted (Apr 21, 2008)

I spend a lot on games and consoles and bandwidth etc. Nintendo, Sony, Microsoft etc get plenty of my income already. I wouldn't have a PSP if I couldn't use homebrew on it. Also I use the internets and the games being played and talked about are US/JAP etc and I can't still be keen to play it 6 months later when they decide to release in NZ.


----------



## Chosen_One (Apr 21, 2008)

DeMoNSTaR said:
			
		

> I think there's only 2 reasons:
> *1. You can't afford to buy games.*
> 2. You can afford to buy games but just don't want to.



i totally agree


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Apr 21, 2008)

It really depends on _what_ I pirate. In the case of music, almost all the music I listen to is from a completely different hemisphere. It would be impossible to legally get most of it here, even iTunes only has the super mainstream stuff. In the case of movies and games, I originally did it to play classic games I didn't have consoles for, and I developed a habit I can't seem to break.


----------



## omatic (Apr 21, 2008)

I have approximately $0 a month to spend on games with my college budget. Even if I didn't have other means to get the games, I wouldn't be buying them for the most part. An exception was that I would have bought Pokemon Diamond regardless, so I purchased it while not technically needing to do so.


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 21, 2008)

It's not like I don't want to spend money or games are not worth the full price, I can't afford to buy 4 PS3+360 games and 4 DS+PSP games a month. But I can afford to buy 2 games and pirate the rest 6.
Insanely tight budget? True, I order 2 double cheese burgers and 2 apple pies at MacDonalds, cost me just above $4. I can't afford a Big Mac meal.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Apr 21, 2008)

Hmm, I picked Option #1, but it's for a number of reasons.  Sure, I'm cheap (but I only pirate music, handheld games, and the occasional movie), but it's also rather convenient.  I remember having to pull around a bag full of Gameboy games though I never really played them, more of just-in-case.  

Mainly, it's a combination of convenience and cost.  Fewer things to drag around, and it keeps money in my possession.  Mind you, I still buy console games, mainly because I'm not really so brave to mod my console because of soldering and chips and whatnot.  At least DS and PSP firmware-adding was incredibly easy.


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 21, 2008)

i srsly would've voted "i'm chinese".
but, i guess i'm gonna have to say option 1.
then again, "i'm chinese" could cross over into option 2...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 21, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> i srsly would've voted "i'm chinese".
> but, i guess i'm gonna have to say option 1.
> then again, "i'm chinese" could cross over into option 2...



Steve, you might wanna be sitting down when I tell you this ... you're not Chinese ... but you are adopted, and you are gay ...


----------



## kristianity77 (Apr 21, 2008)

I pirate on consoles which i would have not bought in the first place had it not been for getting the games free.  I wanted to own a ps2, so i do, and i have from over the last 5 years or so gotten myself a collection of around 40 games.  I own a PS3 because i really wanted one, and i own 6 original games for this.  

Now, i own a 360, because it can be cracked ive bought one, and i have endless amounts of backups.  Im not harming anyone with it, i dont sell them to anyone, i download the games and play them.  But because i wouldnt have bought one if i couldnt do this, no one is out of pocket and no one is causing any harm.   Want to craxk down on piracy, get the person putting them on the net, ripping them originally etc.

Same with DS.  I wouldnt have bought one to pay 30 quid a game.  Its too much for what i want.  But snap in a flash card, and its all good.  So i have a ds lite and an M3.

Basically what im saying is, the console of each generation i choose to support, i pay full whack for including games.  And the others which i didnt choose, if i can get them, and get the games on the cheap, then i will do


----------



## Westside (Apr 21, 2008)

All my friends are doing it... it's called peer pressure.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 21, 2008)

So I don't waste my money on crap games. When I download a good pirate game, I buy it the next day  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Or whenever it's release in England.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 21, 2008)

for me, that's because its convenient. (I really don't like going out, but I do for work) 

That's just an easy way to test a lot of games, see which games exist, some that even never reach Europe.
Pirating was first for being able a play imported games (on Snes) with adapters and modchip, then with internet it become easier to play games without even importing it.

In second way only for money saving. I wouldn't buy all the games I tested (and it's really testing, sometime I played only 2 minutes and never touch it again).

When I like a game I purchase it, even if I will not play with it again before long. It's more for its values and the prestige of owning an original game than playing with it.
I do the same with Audio CD (I even own some still in blister case, I don't need to open because I already own them on PC).


----------



## legendofphil (Apr 21, 2008)

Generally I buy the games I play (cept PSP), but I have a vast collection of ROMs and disc images as a collection, nothing more.


----------



## hanman (Apr 21, 2008)

i never pirated much...until i got married and had my first child.  suddenly, gaming wasn't my top monetary priority.  now, most everything i have is pirated except what i've traded/bartered.  i'll still find the cash for really awesome titles, but the money just isn't there for my gaming habit anymore.


----------



## stormwolf18 (Apr 21, 2008)

cause i can


----------



## wohoo (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd rather download and send the actual money directly, as a donation, to the company but when you're in school you don't have any money to spend on games... At least I don't

I could pay for online games, but otherwise i would only be willing to pay for Nintendo's best series.


----------



## santorix10 (Apr 21, 2008)

It's partially because I can and I enjoy it, and also I don't feel like spending money.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Apr 23, 2008)

I try not to pirate games. I will admit that when I discovered VBA back when I was 12 and broke it was the best thing ever (and it ran even on our crappy PC) and I downloaded several games but I only played a few of them.

My bro crashed the PC and I lost all my games so I was sort of turned off from them for a while anyway, I wanted a real GBA and a couple months later I had enough to get it.

After I got a little older and did some research and discovered the laws and crap I got kinda scared and never got back into Roms. The fact that I had a GBA probably had something to do with that...

Anyway, a few years ago I began to practice coding and trying to learn programming and I learned about homebrew which I felt was AMAZING and I now I want to make my own game/program though I haven't done enough studying yet to actually be able to make one...

Its been over 3 hrs since I started this reply and I cant remember where I was going with this.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 23, 2008)

You can call it pirating (as you obviously will). But I pay for my broadband and I pay for my newsgroup indexer and I pay for my downloading software and I pay for my newshosting.

Key word in all that, I paid to be able to get it.

I haven't stolen anything. And I really don't care what anyone thinks about that.

Now maybe the police would like to have a chat with my ISP for circulating stolen goods.


----------



## vertabray (Apr 23, 2008)

I find the main reason for me is I just cant get most of this shet and I cant be bothered ordering it over the net.


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 23, 2008)

I am compelled to do so. My pirate veins yearn the rush of it!





















































Also, I'm broke.


----------



## TaMs (Apr 23, 2008)

Because I can.


----------



## GizmoDuck (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't pirate as much as I use to, but I do because it is incredibly easy and convenient.


----------



## drock360 (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm not about to pay $50 for a Wii game.  I also bought about 15 DS games before I found out about flashcarts, so I think that is enough for the DS.  I also bought 5 Wii games before I modded it, so that is enough.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Apr 23, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> Test Driving.  Demos are nt reliable, look at Metal Gear Solid 2, Demo was fucking awesome, game loved the cock and not in the good way



Hahahaha I hear that phrase all the time... I thought it was a kind of offensively neutral Australian colloquialism... I also worked with a French girl that used to say "Get on the stick" in the same general context's


----------



## godsakes (Apr 23, 2008)

i suppose it's a combination of being cheap (getting games early) and the fact most games i download are so bad i would never consider paying money for.


----------



## Gman 101 (Apr 23, 2008)

I pirate because I'm either boycotting the company and crazy prices in Australia, or the game isn't worth buying (shoddy multiplayer etc.). Examples would be all EA games and half assed games like Rainbow Six Vegas 2 and Age of Empires III.


----------



## notnarb (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't pirate because I don't need a constant influx of games, and if I ever did, I could always just get a gamefly subscription


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 23, 2008)

some funny atypical justifications happening here.

Being poor isn't a reason. Being able to, isn't a reason.

Saying when Nintendo decides to start enforcing some measure of quality control, THAT is a reason.
When I got my Nintendo DS I was positive the DS was a good hand held. It still is. But I have been totally shocked by how many games that have come out, that never should have happened, or were done in such a shameful manner.

Paint DS was most assuredly not worth the cash. And then they turn around and release Paint DS Military Vehicles. Clearly they think I am incredibly stupid. That level of contemptible behaviour on the part of people making these products is why I download each and every DS game before giving it any serious consideration.

And if Nintendo doesn't like it, they can start insisting on anything bearing their name having some substance.


----------



## wilddenim (Apr 23, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer - excellent point.

The reason I pirate is because I'm on a very tight budget and obviously can't afford crazy prices here in UK.

I'd hate to buy games that wasn't worth the money, I'd be pissed off. Rayman 2 is an example - I loved that PC version but DS version was so shocking. The controls are nearly impossible to control. So I was very annoyed to part with my money on a piece of poo like this.

One game I tested via a ROM then bought it was Zelda : Hourglass. That game is VERY long and well worth my money. I feel it's awful that Nintendo would release some crap games then expect us to buy it. Have you seen the list of the bloody horses games for DS!? It's really LONG! I don't want to buy games like TNMT GBA version which I completed in 45 minutes. That's just wrong!

Another game I tried on a ROM then bought is Animal Crossing. That game is so cute!


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 23, 2008)

financial strain, only main reason.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 23, 2008)

One Ugly Graphiced DS Game= $30.
I aint spending $30 on the worst graphics handheld ever, im not saying the GAMEPLAY sucks, but still.


----------



## SpiritBoy (Apr 23, 2008)

It's free. 
I don't believe any other reasons people are giving me, like "IF IT'S GOOD I BUY IT" or stuff like that. The only reason people do it is because it's free, and it's nearly danger free.


----------



## JPH (Apr 23, 2008)

So I can be entertained by free stuff.


----------



## Minox (Apr 23, 2008)

Isn't the option "I pirate games so I can test them out and then I buy the good games" missing?


----------



## xalphax (Apr 23, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Isn't the option "I pirate games so I can test them out and then I buy the good games" missing?



in 99% of the cases its covered with the 1st option 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just add a "....for bad games" at the end.


----------



## Prime (Apr 23, 2008)

because i dont want to spend money


----------



## chalupa (Apr 23, 2008)

yar har fiddle dee dee


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 23, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer - excellent point.
> 
> The reason I pirate is because I'm on a very tight budget and obviously can't afford crazy prices here in UK.
> 
> ...



Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to make it clear though. I don't mind Nintendo making games only a 3 year old would like. I don't mind Nintendo making games only a girl should have in her possession ie Diary Girl.
But even 3 year olds have standards (they might not realize it yet) and girls like crud as much as boys like crud. So if it's crud, it's crud.
There is no excuse for making games, where only 1 in 10 titles is not a rip off to the demographic targeted.
For instance, Spitfire Heroes was not a quality product. And Paint DS Military vehicles deserves a shot in the head to the designer.


----------



## Fat D (Apr 23, 2008)

Objection!
The crappy ripoff games are usually 3rd party ware. Nintendo are usually the ones to make those non-ripoff games. Other than that, I totally agree.
Also, this poll should be multiple choice.


----------



## wilddenim (Apr 23, 2008)

True. Another thing that annoy me is games being released that are so SIMILAR to other games like Catz and Dogz (there are many games similar to them. We only need one or two. 

I'll admit 99% of games I played is from ROMs. I only have 6 bought games: Zelda, Spyro (waste of money), Rayman (another waste of money) and Animal Crossing, Castlevania and another game I can't remember (I've since gave Castlevania and that game to my fiance.) I think it was a flight game. 

To be honest, if I haven't discovered flashcarts I wouldn't have carry on using my DS, I'd be bored and unable to afford new games.


----------



## webjedi (Apr 23, 2008)

For the chicks man, for the chicks.

Everyone knows chicks dig guys with eye patches.


----------



## xalphax (Apr 23, 2008)

Fat D said:
			
		

> Also, this poll should be multiple choice.



not a bad idea i reckon.


----------



## Scoobos (Apr 23, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> some funny atypical justifications happening here.
> 
> Being poor isn't a reason. Being able to, isn't a reason.
> 
> ...



What I find funny about this statement is that 5 years ago, everyone was complaining about Nintendo's marketing and it's reluctance to "open the floodgates" to 3rd party developers. Lack of titles was cited as the main reason for N64's failure in comparison to the Playstation.

Now it's, ah well most games are crap so I'm pirating them all.

It's not valid for me, not at all. The answer is to use review sites, or rent first - not to just steal everything and dent Nintendo's success by just leeching everything and paying for nothing.


----------



## fatcamp (Apr 23, 2008)

because i dont want to spend money, that i don't have.


----------



## zidane_genome (Apr 23, 2008)

I pirate... I admit it... I have 17 games on my G6DS Real right now.  I have a copy of EVERY NES, SNES, Genesis, Master System, GBA, GB, GBC, GBA, and over 1500 DS roms.

I used to own a PS2, and had it modchipped.

I still own a Wii, and now an xbox ("borrowed" from my dad for an indeterminate amount of time, lol).

I've used the TP hack on my Wii to play SNES games.

Reason I pirate?  The price of games.  In the USA, it's $50-$60 for console games, and $30-$40 for handheld.

I have bought games, don't get me wrong.  I bought Zelda : Phantom Hourglass for my DS, and I do support game developers when they make truly innovative games, or a really good sequal.  But as someone stated above, When your making Dogz, Dogz 2, Dogz 3, ... Dogz 13, and the only difference is the graphcial dog model, it's sad, and makes me wanna punch someone in the head.  My wife got BrainAge 2 for the DS.  I bought SSBB on release day (actually pre-ordered it).  I also have Zelda Twilight Princess, Mario Party 8, and I still own a few of my GameCube games.

I just hate the fact that game developers are churning out so much crap and people are buying it.

I heard from a friend that they loved Tom Clancy's Rainbow 6 Vegas so much that they couldn't wait for R62 to come out... and it was HORRIBLE!  They took it back and demanded a refund the same day!  Of course, they didn't get it, but were smart and exchanged it for a sealed copy at a second store, saying it was faulty.  Then took it to a 3ed store, and got his money back since it was still sealed, lol.

I've bought many games, and some I regret.  Some I love.  But the majority, I will pirate because of the fact that there are so many BAD games out there.  I will 'test' them, as most say... but I really do.  If I like it, I'll buy the real game.  And I don't even need to start over!  I can copy my DS saves from my flash card to an actual DS game, so I can keep going where I left off.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 23, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> Reason I pirate?  The price of games.  In the USA, it's $50-$60 for console games, and $30-$40 for handheld.



Trying living elsewhere in the world ... like Europe, Australia or Brazil ... and see what we have to pay ... US prices are SO low, compared to ours ...


----------



## wilddenim (Apr 23, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> zidane_genome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thebobevil - very true. I'm so jealous of you people living in America, believe us who lives in Britain!


----------



## zidane_genome (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh, I know, I've seen the prices... but remember, here in America, we're in a recession right now too... and don't even try to blame "my" president... I didn't vote for his retarded arse... and I wanna play Punch Out with him, but not on a console...


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 23, 2008)

i pirate because its so easy and easily accesable to do.


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 23, 2008)

free unlimited brand new games are fucking awesome.  No puny pissant morals can stand up to piracy, especially considering there's no tangible damage done to anyone.


----------



## Carnivean (Apr 23, 2008)

Horrendous delays for PAL releases (e.g. brawl, let's wait until *unspecified time* for a game we'll pay double the price of when compared to America who have also already had it for months!, please.)
Overpriced games.
Less effort required to get games (go to a store or wait for post? Why bother when I can get a new DS game in 5 minutes or less off usenet?)
More efficient than real games a lot of the time (Hard drive loaders, Flash carts with 30 games as opposed to 30 carts, no discs needed etc.)
Even games I'd consider buying can end up being utter shit and demos - like trailers for movies - aren't a reliable gauge of quality (and often aren't available)

I usually buy games I particularly like when they have come down in price enough to justify the purchase to myself, PC games for example are usually cheap enough to justify the purchase. I'm usually not willing to spend more then £25-30 on a single game unless it comes with something really special like OSTs or figures.


----------



## wilddenim (Apr 23, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> Oh, I know, I've seen the prices... but remember, here in America, we're in a recession right now too... and don't even try to blame "my" president... I didn't vote for his retarded arse... and I wanna play Punch Out with him, but not on a console...








 And us with Gordon Brown. He's the worst ever Prime Minister that Britain have seen. He's so... Can't find a word to describe him. I'm sure Bush and Brown share same parents.


----------



## gbands (Apr 23, 2008)

to be able to play some shovelware without the feeling that i got ripped off...and because i like Jack Sparrow.


----------



## CaptainDreadful (Apr 23, 2008)

There really isn't a specific reason.  I just take what I can, and I give nothing back! I haven't paid for a thing for most of my adult life and I don't intend to pay for anything ever again.  I have a job and I can certainly pay for everything that I download, but why? 

I'm not even going to try and come up with an excuse or some form of justification.  I pirate because I'm a pirate, it's a simple as that.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 23, 2008)

Saying games are too expensive and mentioning the US price to me indicates the person is likely a teen, and just doesn't have a real income, and as such, I suppose they would complain about nearly any price for any item.

I realize that goods often cost a LOT more in some countries where the goods are outside of the ideal markets. It's not safe to say it's just disadvantaged countries either. Man I would love to have to suffer living in New Zealand. Oh it would be simply hell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But for me, 40 dollars is just a number. If the game is worth 40, I'll gladly give you 40. If it's worth 80 I'm ok with 80. Most of my PC wargames cost 80 bucks. I'm ok with that, they're all damn good games.

It's when they ask 40, and the game is not worth 4 that it counts.

The DS hombrew "colours" is what a DS art game should look like. If that can be given away for free, just how does the creators of DS Paint expect us to react to their lame product?

Every last Nintendo DS game has Nintendo on the package. Thus every last Nintendo DS game is partly their responsibility. I don't give a damn how many names appear in the credits, the only one that counted was the one on the package. The second Nintendo put their name on the jacket, they supported the game and implied it was ok with them.


----------



## The_Cylon_Surfer (Apr 23, 2008)

My main reason, games in the UK take sooo fucking long to come out. Other reasons include, I have to justify my usenet subscription some how! And well it's just quicker to download one on 20MB broadband than it is to walk to the shop and have the added risk getting mugged or my credit card frauded....


----------



## Hitto (Apr 23, 2008)

It's NOT piracy, it's "try before you buy".
Because a pirate's life is free!


----------



## Cyburn2008 (Apr 23, 2008)

I tend to pirate episodes and DS Games mostly.

For episodes, If I like the Show, Ill buy the DVDs but only if theyre on SALE.

For DS Games, I only pirate the games, I would not have bought anyway.


----------



## xalphax (Apr 23, 2008)

Cyburn2008 said:
			
		

> For episodes, If I like the Show, Ill buy the DVDs but only if theyre on SALE.



i would totally buy malcolm in the middle, but fox only released the first season on dvd, then canned the dvd releases.

so ive got no choice!


----------



## The Worst (Apr 23, 2008)

for the rum of course


----------



## zidane_genome (Apr 23, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Saying games are too expensive and mentioning the US price to me indicates the person is likely a teen, and just doesn't have a real income, and as such, I suppose they would complain about nearly any price for any item.
> 
> I'm a month away from my 27th birthday.  I have a wife, 3 cat's, and I make about $53,500USD a year before taxes.
> 
> ...



Back to the movie analogie.  So if an extra in "Spider-Man" didn't fall down on que when the bad guy blew up a building, do you blame Tobey MaGuire?  How about William Defoe?  How about the producers, or the directors?  No, you blame the extra.  Now, when DS Paint Military Vehicles was released, do you blame Nintendo for releasing this abonation?  No, you blame the people who made the mistake.  Nintendo get's X amount of money from Ertain, who released the game.  Ertain paid BigN that money to get that official seal.  Nintendo didn't ask them to make that game.  Ertain asked Nintendo for the seal so they could make money.


----------



## Fat D (Apr 23, 2008)

The publishers are to blame for people not feeling bad for pirating. After all, publishers and retailers take a major part of the revenue, funding services that many people who do pirate do not use, like advertising, display or packaging. Which is one of the points that makes the STEAM service attractive.


----------



## Rayder (Apr 23, 2008)

Because I can.....


----------



## wilddenim (Apr 23, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> "Reason I pirate? The price of games. In the USA, it's $50-$60 for console games, and $30-$40 for handheld."



Just worked out it would cost you $60-100 for console games and $60-80 for handheld games if you buy it in UK.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 23, 2008)

"I'm a month away from my 27th birthday. I have a wife, 3 cat's, and I make about $53,500USD a year before taxes."

Hmmmm that means you're a rich spoiled f**king brat in my view 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My income is lucky to breach 20K and I have a wife and son as well as a hamster. You'll find a teenager costs more than 3 cats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still can't relate to your objection about the price of games though. It's clear you don't mind paying for what you like.
Some of your reply to some of my post though looks like you read it so fast you didn't fully grasp what I said.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 24, 2008)

im 15 and have no real job. so any money i do get must be spent on the things that cant be pirated such as food or spray paint/other art supplies


----------



## Dunny (Apr 24, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> Back to the movie analogie.  So if an extra in "Spider-Man" didn't fall down on que when the bad guy blew up a building, do you blame Tobey MaGuire?  How about William Defoe?  How about the producers, or the directors?  No, you blame the extra.  Now, when DS Paint Military Vehicles was released, do you blame Nintendo for releasing this abonation?  No, you blame the people who made the mistake.  Nintendo get's X amount of money from Ertain, who released the game.  Ertain paid BigN that money to get that official seal.  Nintendo didn't ask them to make that game.  Ertain asked Nintendo for the seal so they could make money.



And to be fair, your _analogy_ is pretty much bollocks. If an extra didn't fall down on time, and the producer, director, cutting team etc released that to the public rather than force a re-take until he gets it right then I expect the buying public would rightly be pissed off. I know who I'd blame, and it wouldn't be the extra.

It's a small thing called "quality control" that you don't seem to have gotten the hang of yet. Neither has Nintendo (or most of the other game publishers) to be fair though.

D.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 24, 2008)

If an extra did that, they'd simply fire him, and re-shoot the scene ... he wouldn't get a 2nd chance ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 24, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> You can call it pirating (as you obviously will). But I pay for my broadband and I pay for my newsgroup indexer and I pay for my downloading software and I pay for my newshosting.
> 
> Key word in all that, I paid to be able to get it.



What on gods green earth are you going on about mate.  You might have paid for all the necessary means and services to allow you to download pirated material but you are in no way paying for the games you download.  You're simply paying for the services and ability to do it.  Now if you took the money you would have paid to your ISP and your newsgroup providers etc and bought an actual original physical cartridge then you would be paying for your games and not be pirating them.  Sounds like a guilty concsience and self justification to me.


----------



## totake (Apr 24, 2008)

If I pirated it would be for many of these reasons.  I wouldn't try to convince myself that what I was doing was right or just or even ethical.  I would come to terms with the fact that I like playing games and saving money more than I care about game devs getting what they deserve.  If piracy really did kill the gaming industry, then I'd have more free time to do something actually productive with my life.  XD  Yeah, I'd be a selfish ass and I think I would represent a good chunk of the pirating community.


----------



## Shyvnal (Apr 24, 2008)

Wait for nintendo to finish the French/German etc translations of brawl? na ill just pirate it.
For the NDS i dont like having to carry a load of games with me when all i need is one, aswell as homebrew (snes on the move, etc)


----------



## Jaejae (Apr 24, 2008)

oshit!
I can get these games free?!?!?!?!


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 24, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shit it took you long enough to show up. Try be a little faster next time eh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You do realize I don't just download DS carts, or just games, or just games and movies, or just games and movies and applications, or just games and movies and applications and tv shows eh. Otherwise you're entirely correct, the price to download would be idiotic. I process about 100 gigs a month. It would be more, but I'm not going to download every crappy movie that gets released just because I can. And I often wonder why the crummy games, the ones we all KNOW are crummy, get uploaded in the first place. Who can figure out what's in the mind of an uploader though.

You all would be interested to know though, if I could snap my finger, and render the entire internet dead, inert, I would have done it a few years ago. If I could turn off the worlds electricity, forever, you'd be in darkness right now, if it wasn't mid day. And your ice cream would be melting in the fridge.

I have teaching experience, and I'm a cabinet maker among my many skills. I don't actually need electricity to be useful.
And life sure would be a lot less stressful without all this technology.

But it's here, and I don't mind using it.
I'm probably the least guilty feeling person you've ever met.
There is no heaven or hell, God or the devil.
Morals are what you make them.
Sin is a religious concept, and I'm not religious.
Might doesn't make right, might is just an extension of power.
Then again, the mind is generally the most powerful weapon.
And most of the world being religious, is for the most part weak minded.

I only fear one thing, undesirable repercussions of mob enforced justice. Some call that the law.


----------



## Upperleft (Apr 24, 2008)

'CUZ A PIRATE IS FREE!!
... uhhh no
i want to save money for other things , that's why i pirate >


----------



## slayerspud (Apr 24, 2008)

I pirate because it is free. Though companys are gaining from this as the majority of things I pirate ( Except a few things) I would never buy ( Certain CD's, Games ect) and by telling my friends about them ( Who don't pirate) I am in a way advertising their product.

e.g   Me: " The latest [GameNameHere] is quality!
Friend: "Wicked I will check it out"

My two cents.


----------



## SchuchWun (Apr 24, 2008)

Because I can... HAHAHA NO ONE CAN STOP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


and if they try i tell them to go F**k their couch.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 24, 2008)

i Pirate because i have no job or money to buy games, if i didnnt pirate i would have 1 PSP Game (DAXTER) and 4 DS games STILL TODAY...because of this - [REASON]

and plus the fat cats are rich enough without US TOO giving them more money..



			
				SavageWaffle said:
			
		

> One Ugly Graphiced DS Game= $30.
> I aint spending $30 on the worst graphics handheld ever, im not saying the GAMEPLAY sucks, but still.
> 
> EXACTLY...some games are just ass *as in a crappy game* and you have to BUY them to see if they are ass which i dont like....
> ...



if The PSP couldent be hacked..i woulden't have BOUGHT one in the First place!! i totally agree!

every psp game that looks good.. i pirate...

the only reason i look at PSP games in the stores is to see screenshots and to see.."they Charge THIS much for THIS Game?? i beat it in 2 days!"

OR A DS FOR THAT MATTER  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and to add...was in wal-mart and saw a kid buying ATV-OFFROAD fury DS*(a crappy DS game with GBA Graphics)  all i could think of was...poor kid or poor parents spending money on a useless game....

and im a rebel...sue me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cause i can..STUFU  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




there was pirates in The days of the Atari 2600 "Prom Blaster" (blank cartridges starting at $15)

..BUT Atari Took em to court and won...so i guess it was short lived...

AND IM BROKE..after i bought my pandora battery $30 (PRICE OF 1 DS GAME) i only have 16 bucks left..now is that enough to buy a VIDEOGAME worth your time!? not something from the "bargain Bin" to waste the REST of your cash...

and last reason why i Pirate is because of THIS


----------



## Kraton (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm just a poor student and so I REALLY don't have money for games etc. I get just a 400 euro per month for food and apartment. If I start buying games I will surely be hungry and would live on the streets.


----------



## silvershadow (Apr 24, 2008)

because i have chinese in my blood, thats why i pirate. 

I personally dont see it as racist, only fools with nothing better to do in life will find that racist. 

aahaha, but honestly, i pirate because i am used to the "free trial" before u buy...but free trial of a DEMO of the game (or anything else) isnt good, its basically a crippled version so you wont even get to enjoy it. my wii remains unmodded, i own several ds games along with a flashcard.

Besides, not having a job makes paying for a crappy game (that was supposed to be good) very inconvenient.


I wont even say the student excuse, because if i was a dedicated student, i wouldnt even be playing video games...


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Apr 24, 2008)

I pirate because of the advantages.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 24, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Shit it took you long enough to show up. Try be a little faster next time eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 24, 2008)

the rules of the release teams is that RELEASE EVERY SINGLE GAME OUT..NO QUESTIONS ASKED..ITS OUR DUTY

half of the time they dont even play these games i bet..

WELL MAYBE some like ninja gaiden and LOZ: PH and Brawl Wii ROM DEFINITELY....

never have i seen such enthuasium in this thread and people speaking up!


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Apr 24, 2008)

Panzer Tactics, i agree with TrolleyDave. The stuff your posting just doesn't make any sense at all.


----------



## Tikker (Apr 24, 2008)

Personally, I view the downloading of roms as an extended demo

growing up in the 80's I remember NES games costing upwards of $100, and sometimes, you'd spend your 100 bucks and get a complete shit game

now, I'll download a game, play it for a bit, and if it's worthy, I'll go buy the commercial cart

if not, the game hits the bit bucket, and no one is any wiser

there's 2000+ DS titles, of which maybe 10-15 would be worth buying (imo)

there's no way I would ever again pay full retail to try a game that might suck donkey balls that I couldn't return


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 24, 2008)

yea, sounded like an Emo was posting that...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





kinda scary...


----------



## nando (Apr 24, 2008)

i pirate for the fun of it. i don't even play the games i pirate and i buy the games i do play.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Apr 24, 2008)

I pirate because I HAVE to, in order to play games. 
No DS games here locally -> I'm not going to import every frickin game from Play-Asia -> Only solution is to pirate.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 24, 2008)

TrolleyDave if you can't understand my posts, you're on your own. I said I CAN teach, I never said I was GOING to teach.

I use proper English, and it only requires an ability to read English to comprehend my posts.

Don't know how old you are (really) don't care either (genuinely). If you're still in school wake the hell up while in English class eh. If you're out of school, you might want to think about going back.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 24, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave if you can't understand my posts, you're on your own. I said I CAN teach, I never said I was GOING to teach.
> 
> The reason I can't understand your posts is because they're utter nonsense, and I don't want you to teach me - I have an IQ of 142, I don't need it lowering.
> 
> ...



I'm old enough to know that you're talking pure crap.  Hell I could fertilize a farm with your other post.  I gotta admit though that I do need to go back to school, having been kicked out at 15.  Still though my posts are more intelligible than yours.


----------



## Hitto (Apr 24, 2008)

xblackoutx said:
			
		

> im 15 and have no real job. so any money i do get must be spent on the things that cant be pirated such as food or spray paint/other art supplies


You little pansy, spray paint cans are STOLEN, not BOUGHT.
Kids like you fuck our reputation.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 24, 2008)

Hitto said:
			
		

> xblackoutx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I lol'd ... I did ... no, really ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 24, 2008)

Hitto said:
			
		

> xblackoutx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmfao! Little bloody hooligan.... good on you!


----------



## 754boy (Apr 24, 2008)

I pirate because it save me a ton of cash. I have lots of bills to pay like rent, lights, truck, etc.....don't have much money to blow off, especially now with gas prices being outrageously high. Piracy allows me to still do what I love without having to file for bankruptcy, the prices of these games are going higher and higher. VERY few games are worth the money you pay for them IMO.


----------



## Hitto (Apr 24, 2008)

Hehe, I guess only the "really old guys" (read : over 16) around here will remember what I'm talking about!! 

/paris sous les bombes, paris sous les bombes...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 24, 2008)

754boy said:
			
		

> I pirate because it save me a ton of cash. I have lots of bills to pay like rent, lights, truck, etc.....don't have much money to blow off, especially now with gas prices being outrageously high. Piracy allows me to still do what I love without having to file for bankruptcy, the prices of these games are going higher and higher. VERY few games are worth the money you pay for them IMO.



Do you pay for the ones that you really like?


----------



## omatic (Apr 24, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> There is no heaven or hell, God or the devil.
> Morals are what you make them.
> Sin is a religious concept, and I'm not religious.
> Might doesn't make right, might is just an extension of power.
> ...



You paid for the ability to send and retrieve data through your broadband connection, and for the ability to access newsgroups. However, you never paid for the right to use the data. When you buy a game you buy the right to use the data, whether you have the means to or not. While you haven't stolen anything, you HAVE deprived the original intellectual property holder of their right to collect dues for your use of their product. So, you're still in violation of international copyright laws.

...not that there's anything wrong with that. Unless you get caught.

Anyway, it all boils down to a personal standard. If you can find these actions justifiable in your own mind, then that's the end of it. Since the start of college, and the end of my moneys, I've found I have a high tolerance for these kinds of things.


----------



## Elrinth (Apr 24, 2008)

I choose: its convenient, i dont have to leave the house etc.

and that's one of the best reasons.. Atleast for us europeans who always (VERY VERY OFTEN) get our games later than the rest of the world. 
then u have all the nice homebrew, emulators among other things you can run cause u have it haxxored.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Apr 24, 2008)

A convenient download service with reasonable prices will test your excuses! Bwa hahahahaha.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 24, 2008)

thaigrocer said:
			
		

> A convenient download service with reasonable prices will test your excuses! Bwa hahahahaha.



You mean like the VC? hehe


----------



## Zonix (Apr 24, 2008)

That's why!



Spoiler



I do it because I don't want to pay like 50€ for each game.


----------



## Hitto (Apr 24, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> You can call it pirating (as you obviously will). But I pay for my broadband and I pay for my newsgroup indexer and I pay for my downloading software and I pay for my newshosting.
> 
> Key word in all that, I paid to be able to get it.
> 
> ...


If I paid for a gun, wouldn't I be liable if something that lay outside the boundaries of the law had been committed? Would I have the right to say "not my problem, I didn't shoot people, the bullets just perforated their skin, ask the ammo salesman about this" ?

I'm just playing devil's advocate, BTW.


----------



## omatic (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh, and I forgot one thing - convenience.

All my games on one cart means no having to search for games scattered about my room, or hoping that I brought the right game(s) with me to a friend's house. It also means that I can back up my save files in the event that I happen to misplace a game, or if someone else would like to play the game, I can allow them to borrow my physical copy without losing the ability to play it myself, should I feel the need.

I guess owning the game and having a data backup on an SD card in itself isn't piracy, but some like to define the act of downloading the data in the first place as piracy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 24, 2008)

omatic said:
			
		

> I guess owning the game and having a data backup on an SD card in itself isn't piracy, but some like to define the act of downloading the data in the first place as piracy.



If you have a copy and don't own the original then you have a pirate copy, regardless of how it was acquired.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 24, 2008)

And, if you owned it, and copied, then sold or gave away or lost the original, it's then becomes a pirate copy ...


----------



## lolsjoel (Apr 24, 2008)

Convenience, on the DS front, is why I pirate.  I love having everything stored on my R4 without having to arse with cartridges.  The reason why I pirate on the Wii is actually mostly for the custom ISOs.  I now own four extra versions of GHIII (GHI, GHII, GH80's and GH Rock Band) because we're now able to Trucha sign discs and replace files.  Otherwise, I don't really pirate Wii games much.


----------



## Tikker (Apr 24, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> You can call it pirating (as you obviously will). But I pay for my broadband and I pay for my newsgroup indexer and I pay for my downloading software and I pay for my newshosting.
> 
> Key word in all that, I paid to be able to get it.



no, it's all pirating

paying some dude to rob a house for you doesn't absolve you of the crime


----------



## Mrbob2 (Apr 24, 2008)

Dont know about your laws but here in the UK if you own a copy of a game its a pirate (illegal copy), talk of if you download a game and delete it after 24 hrs its fine is rubbish, having a personal backup for your own use, again, is complete rubbish.

anyways, the only reason i got a DS was the TTDS card. I can download all the latest releases in minutues, most i will probly find rubbish. I guess if i went the legal way and bought ALL my games throught my life, speccy, amiga, psx, ps2, pc then it would have cost me over £80,000

If i was caught and paid a £2000 fine, i would still have done well!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 24, 2008)

NOT ENOUGH MINERALS.

I'm a student without a job, or with very much money. I actually bought a few genuine games, but I stopped playing them as well.


----------



## TwinsanityNtranc (Apr 26, 2008)

i was about to make a poll before this came out.

but i want to see how many actually pirate here.


----------



## Beware (Apr 26, 2008)

Because I believe video games are an art and every artist should want their art to be viewed by everyone whether or not they can afford it.  The same goes for just about all forms of media.

Also, I figure if you have the intelligence, why not use it?


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 26, 2008)

Trolleydave, on the internet we all have a genius IQ (apparently).

I actually have been tested as high as yourself actually. But on the internet, proof is something that rarely exists. I might as well say my johnson is 12 inches long. Hey it's not impossible, just unlikely.

As for gibberish, refer to the above sentiment.

As for the rest of the replies, a partial quote is rarely worth anything if the context is not present.
And context is everything.

I do not justify my actions. Nor do I presume to quote law.
I would have to care about something to have a problem with it. And just because it is formally written as law, doesn't make it immediately worthy.

Not going to go back over any of the ground connected to religion and religious comments. I actually hate conversations where its involved. No one is ever wrong, and that tends to trash conversations.

Some interesting thoughts. Could you pay someone to kill a known killer?
Could you burgle a house of a known criminal?
If you found a case of money and some dead people, (in a deal gone bad), would you have trouble keeping the money?

We all know of a long list of actions, like the examples above, that are technically crimes.
It always comes down to do you always give a damn?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 26, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Trolleydave, on the internet we all have a genius IQ (apparently).
> I actually have been tested as high as yourself actually. But on the internet, proof is something that rarely exists. I might as well say my johnson is 12 inches long. Hey it's not impossible, just unlikely.
> As for gibberish, refer to the above sentiment.
> 
> ...



If they're technically crimes then they're actually crimes.  Are you saying that if you don't feel it's a crime it shouldn't count as a crime? I've got some mates who would love to be able to use that defense and have it actually work.  Please, you're talking out the wrong hole again.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 26, 2008)

me has no income, gotta survive. I only purchase legendary DS games and Steam games


----------



## tojomajojo (Apr 29, 2008)

arent the first and the last options kind of the same??


----------



## xalphax (Apr 29, 2008)

tojomajojo said:
			
		

> arent the first and the last options kind of the same??



no.... in fact they are completely different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




someday you will notice


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 29, 2008)

Trolleydave

Trying to win an argument on the net is like the Special Olympic. Winning isn't worth anything.
You just go on arguing, it's not that important to me.


----------



## Mican (Apr 29, 2008)

I pirate because I am just very impatient. Who wants to wait six months for the European release?


----------



## ndpndnt16 (Apr 29, 2008)

HAR!!HAR!!!


Pirate is for public,Pirate is for fun,Pirates make my life Happy
so why pirate?
because for gaming it produces what we call "Fun" which means game,software etc should be free i dont want to buy "FUN".pirate makers is actually good persons showiing there love to us people.

hey!!!hey!! listen to this story

i got a friend and his father is a police.now my friend wanted to buy a new game for his psp,ds etc console.he asked for a money to buy a new game to his father.and know what!!!this is the best part!!!lets get an internet and just download those games!!!What!!!a police should know its illegal so why download?heheh funny right


----------



## gbands (Apr 29, 2008)

^Ever wondered why they never arrested the guy who made the i love you virus? It's because we don't have net laws yet,  hence downloading copyrighted stuff isn't illegal in our country. It's when you buy it in materialized form that makes it illegal, though it's still limited to dvds, cds, softwares and ps2 games.


----------



## Jax (Apr 29, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Trolleydave
> 
> Trying to win an argument on the net is like the Special Olympics. *Even if you win, you're still retarded*.
> You just go on arguing, it's not that important to me.



That's the way it goes.


----------



## King Zargo (Apr 29, 2008)

Where is the playing "Import games" option?


----------



## xalphax (May 2, 2008)

shinsil said:
			
		

> Where is the playing "Import games" option?



i thought about that too, but i cant add it anymore.


----------



## Timo710 (May 2, 2008)

I really cant afford my games, I have no job for now, and once I had a job, my school grades were going down, so its either work to pay games, and have my grades get low, or dont work, be teh pirate, and get good grades.


----------



## Arkansaw (May 2, 2008)

It serves my idea of a holy jihad against nintendo very very well.


----------



## FrEEz902 (May 4, 2008)

If i made money i would buy all my games, also if they weren't 3 times the effing price here (in egypt), and if they were AVAILABLE ._.


----------



## Seanwookie (May 15, 2008)

I'm 18 years old I work for minimum wage pushing carts and sometimes don't feel like paying for games I already have.


----------

